
ElectricPork: Electron app that helps you write and publish threads on Twitter - ingve
https://github.com/scripting/electricPork#electricpork
======
joefarish
Demo video by the creator here -
[https://twitter.com/davewiner/status/906191200838877184](https://twitter.com/davewiner/status/906191200838877184)

This is made by the same person who developed
[http://pork.io/](http://pork.io/) , which is a very useful web app for
creating a tweet storm.

